# 1990 Maxima Needs newer Engine



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 1900 maxima and the engine is getting pretty old and losing power.

I want a new engine. Can I swap in a 5th or 6th generation engine in my car?

I know nothing about Nissans, so the more info the better. Where can I get a motor, wiring digrams, other post regarding the same topic. What axles to use, which engine harness (engine side and interior side)to use, which ecu, do I need new engine mounts from another generation? Everything! Feel free to email me!! 

I'm pretty handy. I've done Honda (Acura Integra engines into Honda Civics) swaps before but never Nissans.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Please do a bit of reading in this forum before asking questions like that.

I found at least half a dozen threads in the last 5 pages on this forum.


----------

